# Fake Cwcs



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I was poking around on FleaBay and came across something disturbing.

There is a seller on the Bay who has MWCs. He deals out of the U.K. and Switzerland and appears to be part of MWC. He is now connected with an outfit called "Combat Watch Company" (CWC). This CWC seems to operate in New Zealand and the U.S. Here is their version of a G10:




























They have the same dubius description style as MWC has. :thumbsdown:

Later,

William


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

They missed a trick here. They should have called themselves the Insurgent Watch Company and instead of making Â£40 legitimate copies, they could be knocking out Â£1500 legitimate copies. Insurgent Watch Company... IWC... see?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

shadowninja said:


> They missed a trick here. They should have called themselves the Insurgent Watch Company and instead of making Â£40 legitimate copies, they could be knocking out Â£1500 legitimate copies. Insurgent Watch Company... IWC... see?


Better yet, they could have called themselves "Just Lousey Crap" (JLC). :lol:

Later,

William


----------

